# emerge world und pakete zum reinstallieren

## latenightsurfer

hallo,

nach dem ich emerge -D world gemacht haben, werden selbst wenn kein update vorliegt einige pakete reinstalliert.

früher war das nicht so, nur woran liegts?

```
emerge -aD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2008e  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/reiserfsprogs-3.6.19-r2  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.0.0  

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/logrotate-3.7.2  

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/mirrorselect-1.3  

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/eselect-emacs-1.5  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.0  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.26-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-boot/grub-0.97-r6  

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8h-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/ntp-4.2.4_p4  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.0  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/xfsprogs-2.9.8  

[ebuild   R   ] app-antivirus/clamav-0.93.3  

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.0.9  

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.4  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-auth/pambase-20080801  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r10  

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.32  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/slocate-3.1-r2  

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] www-servers/apache-2.2.9-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.2.6-r6  

[ebuild   R   ] www-apps/mediawiki-1.12.0  

[ebuild   R   ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.11.8.1  

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/vim-7.2  

[ebuild   R   ] app-portage/genlop-0.30.8-r1  
```

----------

## mrsteven

Weil du die Option -u (bzw. --update) vergessen hast:

 *man emerge wrote:*   

> You also want to typically use --update, which ignores packages that are already fully updated but updates those that are not.

 

----------

## latenightsurfer

wieso update? ... früher wollte portage pakete nicht einfach so grundlos reinstallieren, das ja schliesslich bei allen in der liste so. selbst wenn ich das ausführe und danach wieder emerge -D eingeb kommen alle pakete wieder ... macht für mich keinen sinn

----------

## Necoro

Früher ist kein Grund. Portage entwickelt sich weiter und veränder auch mal sein Verhalten.

Ansonten ... ein --verbose kann Wunder bewirken, wenn man sehen möchte, WARUM etwas neugebaut werden soll  :Smile: . Außerdem ist --tree anzuraten.

----------

## latenightsurfer

klar ist das kein grund nur kann ich das 1000x machen und jedes mal werden die gleiche pakete reinstalliert, das ist das was unlogisch ist...

----------

## Max Steel

Ein PC ist es egal ob etwas schon 1000 und x mal passiert ist.

Er denkt nicht "vor 10 sekunden hatt ichs schon, also brauch ichs jetzt net mehr" er denkt nur: "User will, User bekommt das was mir Programmierer zu den Commandos sagt."

----------

## Bloodsurfer

 *latenightsurfer wrote:*   

> klar ist das kein grund nur kann ich das 1000x machen und jedes mal werden die gleiche pakete reinstalliert, das ist das was unlogisch ist...

 

emerge -pvtuND world bitte  :Wink: 

----------

## Genone

Weil sich 'world' (und auch 'system') in portage-2.2 erheblich verändert haben. Unter anderem wird nicht mehr implizit die --noreplace Option benutzt wenn man 'system' bzw. 'world' angibt, wodurch das von dir beobachtete Phänomen auftritt.

----------

## latenightsurfer

axo dann erklärt sich das natürlich ^^

----------

